# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Overeem on PEDS?

## sushiGOD

Three questions:

Is Overeem on PEDS? Which one(s), would you say? And finally, will they help him to beat JDS to win the title?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Are you asking so you can try and run a cycle like his?

Anabolics dont make champions, Lesnar is on his way out, Congo is all show, Carwin will never be champ and Mir is a gatekeeper at best now. Roids dont make champions, this will come down to who executes their gameplan the best, Gear will not stop your brain from going unconscious

----------


## sushiGOD

No. Just curious what people thought here about whether he used or not. He claims he doesn't, but I call bullshit. 

You are quite correct that roids can't really help a fighter become better... But there have been guys that achieved goals that they wouldn't have achieved had they never taken them. James Toney comes to mind. 

I think more fighters are using HGH, and I wouldn't be surprised if Overeem is on them.

But you're quite correct that gear can't protect a fighter's chin.

That just so happens to be Overeem's weakness. Although he is the more versatile striker, I think JDS has the power and chin advantage.

It will look like Liddell vs Overeem all over again.

----------


## yannick35

He said he eats horse meat, i eat horse meat and i don't look like that LOL, of course he uses Roids what ya think look at is K1 fights you don't get big like that natural.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

I dont know how anyone can say gear wont help a fighter get better. Anything that can help you heal up quicker allows you to train more often and harder.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I dont know how anyone can say gear wont help a fighter get better. Anything that can help you heal up quicker allows you to train more often and harder.


Sust is also known to make the best fighters....

As low as 185lbs in 2003, 260 by 2008

----------


## musclelover

He has a whole team behind him nutritionist a personal doctor everything is available.

He committed myself to his craft before he used any performance enchancing drugs when he was comming up he had talent thats what got him to where he is now!

To him they are just supplements to improve health performance and recovery.

----------


## IronmanKiller

Is he on PEDs? We'll never know unless he tests positive and he never has. You could point to his 80 lb gain but its not really 80 lbs. 185 is a cut weight. He really probably walked around at 200-205 so you're looking at 60 lbs in 5 years. 12 lbs / year is easy without PEDs for someone whose job is working out.

----------


## yannick35

> Is he on PEDs? We'll never know unless he tests positive and he never has. You could point to his 80 lb gain but its not really 80 lbs. 185 is a cut weight. He really probably walked around at 200-205 so you're looking at 60 lbs in 5 years. 12 lbs / year is easy without PEDs for someone whose job is working out.


I have been training for 25 years bro, when you are natural you can't train more then an hour at a time if you are intense about it, and 4-5 times per week anymore is overtraining and you will feel it. I now use steroids myself and see a major difference in the way i look, even with creatine and OTC supplements i never ever looked like i look now.

The big traps, and is physique in K1 is steroids all the way, steroid times fun times because in japan they never test. He has a full team behind him that is true, and they are very smart, is steroid regiment is very good and he does not makes mistakes, like taking deca or equipoise or winstrol that remain in the body forever.

He is playing it safe, but now that he is in UFC he is going to play it even safer, i am sure that with is PCT he can keep a lot more size, worst comes to worst he will get down to around 225-230 natural.

----------


## txnhb

> I have been training for 25 years bro, when you are natural you can't train more then an hour at a time if you are intense about it, and 4-5 times per week anymore is overtraining and you will feel it. I now use steroids myself and see a major difference in the way i look, even with creatine and OTC supplements i never ever looked like i look now.
> 
> The big traps, and is physique in K1 is steroids all the way, steroid times fun times because in japan they never test. He has a full team behind him that is true, and they are very smart, is steroid regiment is very good and he does not makes mistakes, like taking deca or equipoise or winstrol that remain in the body forever.
> 
> He is playing it safe, but now that he is in UFC he is going to play it even safer, i am sure that with is PCT he can keep a lot more size, worst comes to worst he will get down to around 225-230 natural.


The only thing I have to say is just because you can't train more than an hour doesn't mean no one else can either. There are people with superior genetics that are beasts. I'm not saying he's not on anything I'm just correcting your statement.

----------


## txnhb

> Is he on PEDs? We'll never know unless he tests positive and he never has. You could point to his 80 lb gain but its not really 80 lbs. 185 is a cut weight. He really probably walked around at 200-205 so you're looking at 60 lbs in 5 years. 12 lbs / year is easy without PEDs for someone whose job is working out.


He used to fight at 205 not 185.

----------


## IronmanKiller

> He used to fight at 205 not 185.


in 05 he was fighting in the Pride middleweight which is 185.

----------


## txnhb

> in 05 he was fighting in the Pride middleweight which is 185.


The pride middleweight grand prix they could weigh up to 205

----------


## Knockout_Power

> The pride middleweight grand prix they could weigh up to 205





> As low as 185lbs in 2003, 260 by 2008


he fought at 185. Its a known fact

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Is he on PEDs? We'll never know unless he tests positive and he never has. You could point to his 80 lb gain but its not really 80 lbs. 185 is a cut weight. He really probably walked around at 200-205 so you're looking at 60 lbs in 5 years. 12 lbs / year is easy without PEDs for someone whose job is working out.


Mybe for someone who is a pure bodybuilder, but not a martial artist. I also want to state that I dont care either way. Im all for having the biggest fastest fighters possible.

----------


## txnhb

> he fought at 185. Its a known fact


Show me when he fought at 185 besides when he was 17. What is a known fact is he struggled to make 205.

----------


## yannick35

> The only thing I have to say is just because you can't train more than an hour doesn't mean no one else can either. There are people with superior genetics that are beasts. I'm not saying he's not on anything I'm just correcting your statement.


I guess you are blind to reality well at least we tried to open your eyes. Maybe if you did a small cycle of test E deca and some dbol you would start to see my point of view.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I guess you are blind to reality well at least we tried to open your eyes. Maybe if you did a small cycle of test E deca and some dbol you would start to see my point of view.


i've done cycles. I've fought. Lots of people can train for over an hour naturally

----------


## txnhb

> I guess you are blind to reality well at least we tried to open your eyes. Maybe if you did a small cycle of test E deca and some dbol you would start to see my point of view.


Dude I'm a fighter myself. And yes now I just started on Trt and have been on it for all of 7 days. Before that my training was 5-6 days a week 3-5 hours split up.

----------


## txnhb

> I guess you are blind to reality well at least we tried to open your eyes. Maybe if you did a small cycle of test E deca and some dbol you would start to see my point of view.


I'm not saying fighters don't do it but I'm also not saying every fighter does it.

----------


## IronmanKiller

> The pride middleweight grand prix they could weigh up to 205


Very well. I am mistaken. Just helps my case anyways. Like others i really don't care either way but innocent until proven guilty.

----------


## yannick35

> Dude I'm a fighter myself. And yes now I just started on Trt and have been on it for all of 7 days. Before that my training was 5-6 days a week 3-5 hours split up.


I used to train kyokushin karate that was 25 years ago, 4-5 times per week 2 hours stretch plus hit the gym 5 times per week, i would never be able to this at 39.

----------


## Far from massive

The thing that has not been mentioned here is that when the fight was set between the fat slob and Overeem they sent out emails to both fighters camps directing them to report for testing by such and such a date. Lesnar showed and Overeems camp notified the UFC that he was out of the country seeing his mother and could submit to testing in Germany. Well since it was too late to change the card the powers that be in UFC allowed the out of country test which came back clean but was not the series of tests specified by the UFC. At this point the UFC notified Overeems camp that he would have to submit to two additional random tests that would be done in the country under strict controls if Overeem wished to continue to compete in the UFC. It should be interesting to see the results of those tests and the subsequent wiegh ins, Many say Overeem will never fight again in the UFC...only time will tell.


PS for all you guys who say you used to train tran lee hop suiey or whatever so you know this and that about Overeems inability to train more than x hours a day or week. I would submit that unless you did it as a profession and devoted your every waking hour to it and had world class genetics that it may not be a valid comparison to Overeem....

----------


## BG

I said this on the 1st, Overeem wont fight again and doesnt matter because I bet he knew deep down Junior was going to knock him out.


> Well he should be huge, the day before he was to be tested by the UFC he flew to Germany to his mothers, saying she was sick. I dont know why....well Dana couldnt change the card at that point, but he was allowed to be tested overseas and they accepted it. I bet Dana is fuc'ing pissed, they are going to test him and no bullshit for now on. I would be surprised if he fights again, I dont think he will be able to pass a test.

----------


## txnhb

> I used to train kyokushin karate that was 25 years ago, 4-5 times per week 2 hours stretch plus hit the gym 5 times per week, i would never be able to this at 39.


Beast yannick35!

----------


## txnhb

> The thing that has not been mentioned here is that when the fight was set between the fat slob and Overeem they sent out emails to both fighters camps directing them to report for testing by such and such a date. Lesnar showed and Overeems camp notified the UFC that he was out of the country seeing his mother and could submit to testing in Germany. Well since it was too late to change the card the powers that be in UFC allowed the out of country test which came back clean but was not the series of tests specified by the UFC. At this point the UFC notified Overeems camp that he would have to submit to two additional random tests that would be done in the country under strict controls if Overeem wished to continue to compete in the UFC. It should be interesting to see the results of those tests and the subsequent wiegh ins, Many say Overeem will never fight again in the UFC...only time will tell.
> 
> PS for all you guys who say you used to train tran lee hop suiey or whatever so you know this and that about Overeems inability to train more than x hours a day or week. I would submit that unless you did it as a profession and devoted your every waking hour to it and had world class genetics that it may not be a valid comparison to Overeem....


I agree with your last statement. It's a job. Eating sleeping training and taking care of your body. These guys definitely are genetic specimens but that's not all that plays into being a great fighter.

----------


## yannick35

> Beast yannick35!


txnhb more like ex beast i guess but who cares.

----------


## yannick35

PS for all you guys who say you used to train tran lee hop suiey or whatever so you know this and that about Overeems inability to train more than x hours a day or week. I would submit that unless you did it as a profession and devoted your every waking hour to it and had world class genetics that it may not be a valid comparison to Overeem....[/QUOTE]

And you think because we are regular joes we cannot train or did not train like pros....... i competed in tae kwon do for 7 year in the elite team, how much time do you think i sacrificed to this art, and in later years i had a 40 hour week job and girlfriends and more, and i still trained like a champ.

----------


## yannick35

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Upd...nies-Use-39245

another one bits the dust LOL King Mo just tested positive....... No they are that gifted and not on PEDs.... too funny

----------


## yannick35

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Upd...nies-Use-39245

another one bits the dust LOL King Mo just tested positive....... No they are that gifted and not on PEDs.... too funny

Tested positive for masteron , he denies it tought.

----------


## Swifto

Yeah sure, he doesn't know what it is... Get the f*ck out of here. Of course he does.

Its either a methylated oral version, a precursor or good old fashioned injectable Masteron . I'd take my chances and state the latter.

----------


## yannick35

> Yeah sure, he doesn't know what it is... Get the f*ck out of here. Of course he does.
> 
> Its either a methylated oral version, a precursor or good old fashioned injectable Masteron. I'd take my chances and state the latter.


Lol not sure of there is an oral version of masteron . I really like the stuff myself it makes you freaken hard has a rock combined with good diet and training.

Its really sad because i love King Mo has an MMA fighter and i got talent.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> And you think because we are regular joes we cannot train or did not train like pros....... i competed in tae kwon do for 7 year in the elite team, how much time do you think i sacrificed to this art, and in later years i had a 40 hour week job and girlfriends and more, and i still trained like a champ.


and the pro dont have to work a 40 hour work week to. so it easier for them to train harder and longer. I'm not saying that a lot dont use peds. But not everyone does.

----------


## yannick35

> and the pro dont have to work a 40 hour work week to. so it easier for them to train harder and longer. I'm not saying that a lot dont use peds. But not everyone does.


And don't get me wrong but it truly sucks when a pro gets cough using PEDs because we the fans won't see him fight for at least a year sometimes more.

----------


## Far from massive

> PS for all you guys who say you used to train tran lee hop suiey or whatever so you know this and that about Overeems *inability* to train more than x hours a day or week. I would submit that unless you did it as a profession and devoted your every waking hour to it and had world class genetics that it may not be a valid comparison to Overeem....


And you think because we are regular joes we cannot train or did not train like pros....... i competed in tae kwon do for 7 year in the elite team, how much time do you think i sacrificed to this art, and in later years i had a 40 hour week job and girlfriends and more, and i still trained like a champ.[/QUOTE]

Yannick I think you missed my point, My comment was pointed at those who say that because they could not train X amount of hours a day, that means Overeem could not do it. Notice the word *inability* in my sentence. To those of you who competed while working full time congatulations, I was only pointing a finger at those who feel that since they could not achieve something while working that it means that Overeem could not.

----------


## rockinred

Who really cares whether or not he does. Do you enjoy watching him fight? Watch it then. Who can honestly say that all UFC fighters are not taking any supplements and Overheem is the only one? Shit Lesnar is a juice head too and probably the majority in the cage. It is no different than people walking around eating chips and pointing at people that work out for 1-2 hours a day and diet their ass just to get insulted by saying "oh he takes steroids that's why he has muscle". Sure we do, but I will give anyone a million dollars to run 2,000mgs of test a week and do no work out whatsoever and show me the transformation. It is dumb. 

In sports there are no even playing fields. One guy can afford nutritionists and personal trainers, another guy can't. Is that fair? Not really, but you can always say to the guy that doesn't have a personal trainer, then save up and go get a fvckin personal trainer if you want to be like me. Same can be said for steroids... many are using it as a performance enhancer....who? Who gives a shit! train and get paid is what I say. Pass the test or don't...whatever. JDS probably takes or has taken juice as well. 

People are always trying to discredit someone in someway or another. Like Sosa... taking away homeruns and shit... well I say prove that every pitcher he batted against wasn't taking some sort of performance enhancer and I will give you my homeruns when you prove I wasn't batting against anyone who was "cheating" as well. Same shit in UFC.

I hate the spin the media and tunnel thinkers take on anabolic steroids.

----------


## Cafe

Overeem has been competing at a high level for 10 yrs. PPl think he just took some juice and just got to the top. LOL you saw him and lesnar. Overeem targeted the body early. smart move considering lesnrs health issues

----------


## Julz_W

This dude is MASSIVE - at a smaller size and weight class he'd still dominate as he's got an OUTSTANDING amount of skill in the cage.

The only thing taking gear (if he has) has done - is elevated the weight class he fights in and made him look like a total beast.

----------

